# Clifton NJ - commercial lot - NEED SUB ASAP -



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

If you're interested in plowing a lot in clifton NJ call me asap @ 862.324.6705

Jared


----------



## jzaretzky (Sep 15, 2010)

*work thisyear*

Hi my name is Jason Zaretzky. I own a snow removal company and am looking for sub contractor to take on some commercial lots this season.

Work performed will be snow plowing, salting & shoveling...

I have work available throughout essex, passaic, and bergen counties.

I will pay you guaranteed contract per lot. If you are interested please contact me via email [email protected] or @ 845.721.2569


----------



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

Jason, Im new to this area and looking for some work. I have 04 dodge ram 3500 with meyer plow and 80 hp tractor with loader and blade. Let me know if I can help. 304 481 0781 or 631 320 6549 Thanks.


----------



## jzaretzky (Sep 15, 2010)

Email me [email protected]

And ill give u a list



tjdozerman;1186475 said:


> Jason, Im new to this area and looking for some work. I have 04 dodge ram 3500 with meyer plow and 80 hp tractor with loader and blade. Let me know if I can help. 304 481 0781 or 631 320 6549 Thanks.


----------

